

Google's Data Is Now More Secure Than Ever Before, Thanks to The NSA - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/2014/03/07/google-data-now-more-but-not-completely-secure-from-prying-governments/

======
devx
But not secure enough.

> We are pretty sure that now that the info inside of Google is safe from
> prying eyes, including those of the US government

Well, that's a lie. The government can definitely get access to that data. Let
me know when Google implements strong encryption for that statement to
actually be true.

~~~
Golddisk
I agree. The encryption that should be implemented should be strong enough
that when the government says "Give us this data", Google gives them the
virtually unbreakable encrypted data and says that Google can't unencrpyt it.
Of course google would never do that considering they want to use the data for
advertising purposes.

